# Greg Plitt.



## Matt C (Aug 2, 2011)

What does everyone here make of Greg Plitt?  I think he has a great physique which is very ideal and I would like to say "attainable", but still most likely not without some help.






YouTube Video
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih7CeHcU4UAIh7CeHcU4UA" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih7CeHcU4UAIh7CeHcU4UA">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih7CeHcU4UAIh7CeHcU4UA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

He's not a natty.
Next question


----------



## Matt C (Aug 2, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> He's not a natty.
> Next question



Greg uses gear?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes. It should be pretty obvious. But  a patient I had a while back ago said that he met greg in Ranger school and they've been friends ever since. And that greg cycles from time to time. But idk if he was just blowing smoke up my ass or not.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> And that greg cycles from time to time.




I think that is the key phrase here


----------



## rezkon (Aug 10, 2011)

NATTY or Not, i reckon hes body is amazing and hes opened alot doors for himself, Just my 2 cents,


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 10, 2011)

Gregg plitt is annhialating the fitness industry. Imo he's got one of the most marketable structures in the buisness right now.


----------



## knightzz (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome physique and intense videos.


----------

